# Most Overrated Fursona Species? [CLOSED]



## Swizzle Valcar (Jul 25, 2016)

What do you think is the most OVERRATED fur species? I think it's the wolf. But that's just me.


----------



## Swizzle Valcar (Jul 25, 2016)

Eh, I don't see this thread gaining any popularity, so I'll just not bother with it. I'll just start a new one...


----------



## Tetrachroma (Jul 26, 2016)

I agree. Wolves and foxes.

..._despite my avatar being Renamon._


----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 26, 2016)

Most overrated species?

The "unique" garbage I see.

Here's an example:


----------



## Tetrachroma (Jul 26, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> Most overrated species?
> 
> The "unique" garbage I see.
> 
> Here's an example:


That's actually just a parody. There's some other thread that showed that and I posted a link to the original DA post.

Sorry to disappoint ya, buddy.


----------



## DravenDonovan (Jul 26, 2016)

Could say all canines in general are overly used haha


----------



## joedog300 (Jul 26, 2016)

I'd have to agree with you guys, I think the wolf is definitely overused. But hey I'm a wolf so I'm not really one to talk. Maybe it's because wolves are awesome!


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jul 26, 2016)

Canines and canine hybrids are super original and not bleach-inducing :u


----------



## DravenDonovan (Jul 26, 2016)

Wolves and Man have worked side by side since almost the dawn of Man, so it really is no wounded why so many people claim the Wolf is their favorite animal.


----------



## Swizzle Valcar (Jul 28, 2016)

When I say overrated, I don't mean I don't
Like them, not that what I said doesn't imply that, I'm just clarifying that I think Canines are overrated, but awesome! But it's overrated because it's awesome and everyone wants to use it.


----------



## nerdbat (Jul 28, 2016)

Swizzle Valcar said:


> When I say overrated, I don't mean I don't
> Like them, not that what I said doesn't imply that, I'm just clarifying that I think Canines are overrated, but awesome! But it's overrated because it's awesome and everyone wants to use it.


Welp, prove me wrong, but at least in fursuitting community, canine fursuits are popular because they're easy to make and you can buy used ones for cheap. That's why 50% of fursuiters on any fan convention are colored dogs. 
I think they're boring, personally.


----------



## Swizzle Valcar (Jul 28, 2016)

Yeah, but that's just how it is


----------



## Swizzle Valcar (Jul 28, 2016)

I appreciate people who fursuit as a dragon or something like that because it's fresh and new looking


----------

